# Latest news on Shipments of DVR 942's



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Anyone heard if, or when, the 942's, will or have been, shipped?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Please keep this discussion in the How/Where can I get a 942 thread.

Closing.


----------

